# il n'en demeure pas moins / il n'en reste pas moins (demeurer, rester)



## topogiggio

Hola:

No entiendo bien cómo puedo traducir esta frase, os pongo contexto y mi intento (muchas gracias):

_Bien qu'il soit impossible de déterminer avec certitude les causes de l'émergence de ce virus, il n'en demeure pas moins que des événements et des facteurs peuvent être évoqués pour expliquer le passage du virus à l'homme._

-->Aunque resulte imposible determinar con certeza las causas de la emergencia de este virus, il n'en demeure pas moins que des évenements y pueden evocarse los factores para explicar el paso del virus de los murciélagos al hombre


----------



## josepbadalona

aquí II B

sinonimo B 2

propongo algo como = no hay que pasar por alto que o simplemente no hay que olvidar/hay que recordar/

... que se pueden evocar acontecimientos y factores para..


----------



## GURB

Hola
Te propongo:.*..no deja de ser obvio que...
*Un saludo


----------



## ponicana

Hola!

Te pongo mis ideas ;-)

"Première mouture" siguiendo el francés paso a paso: 

Aunque resulte imposible determinar con certeza las causas de la emergencia de este virus, tampoco deja de ser cierto que pueden evocarse algunos acontecimientos y factores para explicar el paso del virus de los murciélagos al hombre

Segunda versión imaginando la situación y pensando qué diría yo en español directamente: 

Aunque es imposible determinar con exactitud las causas de la emergencia de este virus, también es verdad que existen ciertos acontecimientos y factores que podrían explicar el paso del virus de los murciélagos al hombre.

"il n'en demeure pas moins que" creo que tiene ese sentido de "no deja de ser cierto" o "no es por ello menos cierto". Pero de costumbre suelo buscar cómo lo diría yo, o un español cualquiera, de manera que resulte lo más natural posible.

A ver si te sirve... ;-)


----------



## wojiaoIsabel

Hola 

debo traducir un texto acerca de "traducción publicitaria" y hay una oracion que me confunde y por el contexto del articulo se puede traducir de diferentes formas, pero confio en que me ayuden,

Mais si elle (publicité internationale) présente un degré élevé de standardisation, il n'en demeure pas moins que tout message publicitaire, pour remplir sa mission, doit être traduit ...

no estoy segura si es que para cumplir su mision debe ser traducido o si por tener un grado elevado de estandarisacion no se debe traducir (esta uñtima no esta muy de acuerdo al texto original)


----------



## Paquita

Hola :
Bienvenida entre nosotros.
"Il n'en demeure pas moins" equivale más o menos a "cependant".
Tu texto significa que la publicidad por muy internacional que sea y por lo tanto por bastante comprensible por un número importante de personas ya que es igual en todos los países (estandardización) sin embargo debe traducirse si se quiere lograr un alcance máximo(cumplir su misión)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Traducción "no es menos que..."


----------



## kiquito7

Una vez mas molestandoles, no puedo con esta frase:

Bien que ce derniers (des principes) ne soient pas encore totalement réalisés dans les faits, au sein de nos sociétés occidentales - et que par conséquent le combat pour les incarner de manière encore plus authentique doive se poursuivre avec vigilance et fermeté-,_ *il n'en demeure pas moins*_ qu'il s'agit là de valeurs fondamentales dont la portée universelle est indéniable.

ya no queda menos?, ya no queda mas?, no la entiendo!

G R A C I A S !


----------



## lpfr

Es una forma un poco rebuscada que quiere decir "a pesar de todo, que aquí se trata de  valores fundamentales...".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour.

Il n'en demeure pas moins = il n'en reste pas moins
(Punto 8 del diccionario de WR)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## kiquito7

muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Lo más exacto sería decir: Eso no impide que….


----------



## Minsi

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​ 
Vuelvo a necesitar vuestra ayuda

la frase dice así: 

*Il n'en reste pas moins* que la métaphore est toujours d'actualité.

Mil gracias


----------



## esteban

Una posibilidad:

Pero ello no quita que la metáfora sigue siendo válida actualmente.

Saludos

esteban


----------



## swift

Yo propongo: "No por ello la metáfora deja de ser de actualidad".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Moulin Rouge

*Nouvelle question*
fils fusionnés
Pensez à consulter les fils existants. Merci​
Buenas tardes:
Este es el contexto:
_J'ai parlé des liens entre les ocupants de la Maison-Blanche et les empires financiers. *Il n'en demeure pas moins que *Bush fut membre du Conseil d'administration du groupe Carlyle, dans lequel travaille son père, et qui est dirigé par Frank Carlucci, lui-même ancien directeur adjoint de la CIA et ministre de la Défense sous Reagan. _

Por el sentido, entiendo que significa algo como: "lo mismo sucede", "Bush no es menos" o "no se queda atrás", pero me gustaría saber la traducción exacta.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi, j'ai l'esprit de l'escalier .

Pour la phrase : "Il n'en demeure pas moins que Bush, etc.", je propose : No obstante, Bush etc.

À toutes fins utiles. 

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola a tod@s...

Querría consultar en el marco de este hilo sobre una frase que leí, y que me arrojó cierta duda porque aquí no se trata del impersonal "il". (No sé cómo indicar que es una nueva pregunta...)

Se trata de un texto sobre la historia de la policía en Francia, que, puntualmente en este párrafo, hace referencia al punto de vista de otros autores sobre cómo haría la policía para gestionar la seguridad. Así, a la oposición muy tajante que se suele hacer entre "arriba" y "abajo", 

"...ils répondent en montrant que si les rapports entre l'administration et le terrain peuvent se déséquilibrer, *ils n'en demeurent pas moins*, à l'état normal, dans un équilibre nécessairement précaire et soumis aux aléas de la pratique".

La única cosa que me originó cierto cosquilleó es que aquí no es el uso impersonal el que está en juego, pues "ils" se corresponde con "les repports".

Por lo demás, yo creo que "...no dejan de estar...", "...no por ello dejan de estar..." o "...ello no quita que estén..." serían buenas opciones.

¿O estoy equivocado?

Merci!

*Note de modération:* Il manque les données bibliographiques de l'œuvre que tu traduis. Norme 4.


----------



## Mirelia

Pero es que en este caso no se trata de la locución "il n'en demeure pas moins". Para mí, esto hay que descartarlo. Piensa la frase con el sentido preciso del verbo *demeurer*, que en este contexto significaría, más o menos, que no sólo esas relaciones pueden desequilibrarse, sino que ya en estado normal mantienen un equilibrio precario, etc. O sea que el sujeto de *demeurer* es "les rapports". A ver qué te parece y qué opinan otros.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes.

En efecto, cuando uno está familiarizado con el giro impersonal de _il n'en demeure pas moins_ (donde _il_ es un sujeto aparente), podría sorprenderse al encontrar una construcción con sujeto gramatical. Sin embargo, el verbo 'demeurer' admite construcciones de este tipo; véanse por ejemplo estas citas extraídas de _Les Inrockuptibles_:



> Iggy propre. Moins cabot fou, plus cabotin, Iggy n'en demeure pas moins le plus mordant des crooners.
> 
> http://www.lesinrocks.com/musique/musique-article/article/naughty-little-doggie/





> Moins dense et moins prégnant que les deux précédents, plus léger et court en mémoire, Made in Hong Kong n'en demeure pas moins un bel exercice de mise en scène acérée, moderne, elliptique, en prise sur le pouls urbain.
> 
> http://www.lesinrocks.com/cine/cinema-article/article/goodbye-south-goodbyecuremade-in-hong-kong/


Yo seguiría el consejo de Mirelia.


----------



## sweet_dream

*                                                        ! Nueva pregunta ! *

(soy nueva en esto y tampoco sé como se pone lo de nueva pregunta)

Me gustaría que me ayudárais a traducir una frase que también utiliza la expresión "n'en reste pas moins" con un sujeto distinto de "il" que no soy capaz de traducir con las distintas traducciones que he ido leyendo en este hilo:

*"Ce drame n'en reste pas moins un geste ponctuel et isolé".* Traduciéndolo como sin embargo, entenderíamos que el drama se trata de un gesto puntual y aislado, pero más adelante en el texto dice "nous voyons souvent des nourrices qui commettent des atrocités..." y explica el drama en cuestión.

Quizás me he bloqueado y es más evidente de lo que me parece! :S

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Este drama no deja de ser, pese a todo, ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jasone

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola: 

¿Alguien me ayuda por favor a traducir la siguiente expresión?

"Le journal, avec toutes ses incohérences et le pitoyable laisser-aller de son style, *n'en demeure pas moins* una page de roman extraordinaire"

Gracias por adelantado por vuestras sugerencias. 

Jasone


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Más o menos, _no deja de ser_... es una expresión típicamente francesa.


----------



## Jasone

Muchas gracias.


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, otra vez. 
Se trata de una conferencia sobre la Iglesia católica y los movimientos feministas.
El contexto alude a que es un tópico que haya sido el cristianismo y sus instituciones los que han forjado los argumentos que hacen a la mujer supeditada al hombre y arrinconada en sus actividades domésticas, sin desarrollar sus iniciativas espirituales y materiales. 
Más o menos es el inicio.

Y lo que no sé traducir es: "*Il n'en demeure pas moins* qu'au coeur de la civilisation chrétienne occident., les femmes n'ont cessé de revendiquer et de témoigner un furieux besoin d'exister et que l'autre moitié du genre humain a réagi de mille façons à ces manifestations de vitalité".

Digo yo, mal dicho, ya lo sé: 

"No es menos verdad -o no deja de ser verdad- que en el centro de la civil. [las mujeres...] no han cesado de reivindicar y confirmar una furiosa necesidad de existir..." etc.

Agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda:
Wuppie


----------



## GURB

Hola
*No por ello deja de ser cierto que...*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¡La respuesta de GURB es perfecta!
También se utiliza "no es menos cierto que..."
**** Gracias Tina, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## capuche

Me parece bien "no deja de ser verdad". Es exactamente la idea que, en comparacion con la frase precedente, lo uno no impide lo otro. Me imagino que la frase que precende comenta que las mujeres siempre han sido concideradas como inferiores, pero eso no ha impedido/no deja de ser cierto que han revindicado una necesidad rabiosa de existir...


----------



## WUPPIE

Muchísimas gracias a todas/os
Wuppie


----------



## McCourt

Saludos,

leyendo un artículo sobre un director de cine, hay una frase que dice así: "Si Fukasaku ne s’est jamais considéré comme un auteur mais plutòt comme un fabricant de films de genre, à la demande essentielle des majors japonaises (dans son cas, surtout la Toei), sa démarche n’en reste pas moins personnelle (à la différence de ses confrères travaillant dans les mêmes genres), parfois iconoclaste, souvent critique indirectement ou frontalement sur la société et l’époque dont il fait partie".

En la parte en que dice "sa démarche n’en reste pas moins personnelle" no acabo de entender si quiere decir que su enfoque es "menos personal" o si dice que su enfoque "no es menos personal". No entiendo muy bien la expresión.

Un saludo,

gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches McCourt, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- ... no por ello deja de ser menos personal / propia / genuina

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## McCourt

Buenas sean,

muchas gracias por resolverme la duda, merci beaucoup,

un saludo.


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

* Nueva pregunta *​
Buenas noches, por favor:

Faut-il voir là un adverbe ou un déterminant indéfini ? Les avis sont partagés sur ce point. Toujours est-il que cet emploi du mot force ne date pas d’hier : il remonterait au début du… XIIIe siècle ! Allez vous étonner, après cela, qu’on en fasse un tour littéraire, voire archaïque… *Le drôle n’en reste pas moins vivace aujourd’hui*, et il arrive même qu’il soit suivi d’un singulier : on peut boire force vin… à son insolente santé !

"Lo gracioso no deja de ser menos vivaz hoy en día". Me gustaría saber su opinión sobre mi traducción, muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Gabriel Aparta said:


> "Lo gracioso no deja de ser menos vivaz hoy en día".



"drôle" aquí es sustantivo:


> *II.−* _Subst. fam._
> *A.−* _Vieilli._ [En parlant d'un adulte] Personnage roué à l'égard duquel on éprouve de la défiance et une certaine supériorité.
> − [En parlant d'un enfant ou d'un adolescent] Personnage rusé et fripon.
> .DRÔLE : Définition de DRÔLE


Este pícaro taimado es ... el adverbio "force" =>  el pícaro

A pesar de esto, el/este pícaro sigue siendo vivaz hoy en día...


----------



## swift

Pese a ello, el pícaro sigue vivito y coleando. 

Pese a ello, el pícaro no ha perdido vivacidad. 

Pese a ello, el pícaro no ha dejado de estar vigente.


----------

